# Avet mxl 5.8 for sell



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

View attachment 16888

View attachment 16889

View attachment 16890

Selling this Avet MXL 5.8 ful l with suffix 20lb for $200.00 firm. Owned this reel for 3 months.


----------



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

Sorry please delete it posted twice


----------

